# What phones would you recommend?



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

I want to buy 2 new phones, one for me, one for my girl. What phones would you recommend for us? Are there any phones we should avoid?
We are in USA.

We both want the same things, except that I want mine as large as possible (5-7") and she would like to stay in the 4.5-5.5" screen size range. Features we want: Crisp, clear display
Able to handle a lot of apps
Fast, especially in loading/playing 
videos
Android or Windows OS
Long battery life

Some phones I thought I might like for myself:
Huawei P8 Max
Huawei Mate 9
Nexus 6
Blu Pure XL
Vivo Xplay 

Thanks


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Windows OS and Android are very different. App availability varies. Battery life is relative. Carrier is important. You want a good signal and coverage. Nexus 6 is a premium phone. Others are cheaper. 

You need to narrow your focus.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

OK, thanks. When you say narrow my focus,
what do you mean? Narrow it how, or to what?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Pick a carrier that works in your area.
Decide on an operating system: Windows OS, iOS (Apple), or Android.
Determine a price point: Inexpensive cash up front, financed, high end (i.e. the latest iPhone or Galaxy at ~$600 US)
What apps do you use? Make a list and make sure they're available for the OS of the phone.


----------

